# MPI Training Courses



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Anybody taken the MPI (Master Painters Institute) training courses? If so, can you provide any feedback or testimonial? I'm generally of the opinion that despite having done this my whole life, continued education is **never** the wrong thing to do, however at over $1,100.00 per course, I'm certainly going to ask around a bit.


----------

